# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Seah Shrimp Setup

## SeahSengYong

*This is my new 4ft rack setup.*

----------


## SeahSengYong

Pipings done by bro bai, who is willing to spend so much time to help a fellow hobbyist.

----------


## eviltrain

Power la. So professionally done. Huat ah!

----------


## ZackZhou

I really like the Sulawesi tank! Hahaha

----------


## RonWill

> 


 Seah, is the grey PVC part of a drainage manifold? Then what is the white PVC? Incoming water from storage tank? I'm curious what that thingie is... between the grey and white pipes??

Overall, very neat and nicely done. Well planned and executed, a good example for others who are itching for new setups. Tanks appear shallow. I'm guessing 10-12"??

The Sulawesi tank is simple but elegantly done. Mind sharing the water parameters and diet for keeping these types of shrimps well and healthy?

----------


## stormhawk

From what I can see, the item in between the grey and white pipes is an Eheim outflow unit aka adjustable plastic airstone/diffuser thing.

----------


## kengohbk

Wow ! I wish I have one!
 :Cool:

----------


## Kenng

Wow very nice, very well setup

----------


## crevette

Absolutely astounding. No words can describe this setup. It must be mesmerising to watch this in real life. I think i can spend hours sitting or standing in front of this tank in awe. May I know if this setup runs with only a single Chiller or multiple units? I assume the top tank is the Sulawesi setup. Very professional setup ! This must be a foundary of CRS, how many shrimps will come through this production line ?

-Cheers

----------


## longcheeze

Impressive. Hope to see more.

----------


## jackblack

Nice! More pictures!!

----------


## Kenng

What is the substrate you use for the sulawesi tank?

----------


## SeahSengYong

Grey color is inlet and white color is outlet of canister.
Every tank one chiller except for Sulawesi tank.
Sulawesi tank use coral sand.

I am resetting my CRS tank due to some change of plan.
I will be changing my soil to a lighter color for better contrast with my Sulawesi tank.
Will update when everything is done.

----------


## Kenng

> Grey color is inlet and white color is outlet of canister.
> Every tank one chiller except for Sulawesi tank.
> Sulawesi tank use coral sand.
> 
> I am resetting my CRS tank due to some change of plan.
> I will be changing my soil to a lighter color for better contrast with my Sulawesi tank.
> Will update when everything is done.


Any issue with using the coral sands as I also use it but someone commented gh high will be a problem?

----------


## SeahSengYong

> Any issue with using the coral sands as I also use it but someone commented gh high will be a problem?


I use it because I want high GH.
If you want low GH, do water change more regularly.

----------


## rascal

NICE!!!!!! good luck bro :Smile:  you mention 1 chiller each tank?? NICE!!!!

----------


## Kenng

> I use it because I want high GH.
> If you want low GH, do water change more regularly.


Why the need for high GH, your white orchids need high GH or?
Changing 10-20% weekly good enough to lower the GH to that for cardinal shrimps?

----------


## crevette

Some site publish GH of 7-9. My tank GH unknown, TDS > 450. I have both white orchid and cardinal shrimps in the same tank. 

Ref: http://www.shrimpkeeping.com/

----------


## Zenith82

Impressive setup. Ever bought Benibachi soil from you, saw your setup was amazing.

----------


## SeahSengYong

I did some changes to my house tank setup.
Will post when got time.

----------


## nlh4ever

Power! this is Your fish shop.

----------


## deltarun1

wow, how much did the whole set up cost?

----------


## Proster12

great work! nice setup!

----------


## mkt

when you have a population to sell please do pm me.....

----------


## jisd

May I know where to get fish tank with 1 feet height? I thinking to set up a 3ft x 1ft x 1ft tank

----------


## g3rald

this is wonderfully nice and neat .
wished i have the space for this !

----------


## SeahSengYong

Can customise your tank.
I am now into marine fish.

----------

